# How to make a "BiFold" door close automatically?



## WalksInDarkness (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a product that make a "BiFold" door close automatically? I am installing a new Bifold door in a hallway, instead of a standard slab, due to space constraints. I need to door to self close, as my kids can never remember to shut it. I was hoping to find some simple spring hinges or something, but there doesn't appear to be anyhting available for this application.

Any ideas? Your feedback it greatly apprecaited.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmm, I have never seen a product that would automatically close a biFold door, but I will do some digging.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

You might need to invent something...start with an old time screen door spring...

or tell the kids "next time I see that door open... NO TV OR XBOX OR Computer etc. for 24 hrs." I bet that will work.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Modify a garage door opener.
Ron


----------



## WalksInDarkness (Aug 25, 2005)

Ron6519 said:


> Modify a garage door opener.
> Ron


Good idea, but it is overkill. 

I might just take the hinges off, and make it into two doors; then put regular door hinges on, and it could work like shutters. But one side would block a light switch, so I am still hoping to use the bifold method somehow.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Just put a hook & eye on the open end. Higher than the kids that won't listen to you can reach.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

WalksInDarkness said:


> Good idea, but it is overkill.
> 
> I might just take the hinges off, and make it into two doors; then put regular door hinges on, and it could work like shutters. *But one side would block a light switch, *so I am still hoping to use the bifold method somehow.



Well with your log in name that shouldn't be a problem,but seriously,maybe a spring that will fit snugly into the upper channel between the center pin and the pivot point can assist in closing.Long spring,probably impossible to find with the right tension,mmmmmmmmm.Now a way to hold it open.

OK Next idea.


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Window weights, two pullies, screw eyes and sash cord?

Screw eye to the top left of the right door, pully on adjacent wall on to the left of the left door and window weight on one end of the sash cord, and the screw eye on the other. 

Might work.

This means you're going to have to hold the doors open to even go through them. But it sure beats getting new kids. They don't come with a warranty and you have to potty train them.

Kids, you can't live with, and you can't eat them.:jester:


----------



## WalksInDarkness (Aug 25, 2005)

*Update*

Folks,

I think I found a solution. HD sells a product called "Gibcloser":
http://www.gibcloser.com/door.htm

It might take a bit of finagling, but I think it will work.

I am going to try to install the door this weekend, and I'll give an update afterward.

Take Care!


----------



## Tommm777 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Try a latched loop and a bungie cord on the inside*

Seems like a good idea to me...I'm working to keep the dog out of the kitchen trash with this idea.


----------

